# Topics > Smart home > Smart speakers >  Echo Show, smart speaker with a built-in screen, Amazon.com, Inc., Seattle, Washington, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Amazon.com, Inc.

Home page - amazon.com/echoshow

Amazon Echo Family, smart speakers

Amazon Echo Show on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Article "Could Amazon’s Alexa soon be paired with a touchscreen device?"

by Kyle Wiggers
May 17, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The new Amazon Echo may have a screen

Published on Apr 27, 2017




> A screen could be the star feature on the next Amazon Echo speaker. Soon there'll be an Echo device for every room of your home.


"Amazon Echo with a built-in screen may be on deck next month"
The device, code-named Knight, could make the Echo more useful for video chats and online shopping.

by Ben Fox Rubin
April 27, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Echo Show launched: everything you need to know"

by Jon Porter 
May 9, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show

Published on May 9, 2017




> Amazon's Echo Show is the newest addition to the company's Alexa-powered Echo range of home hubs. The Echo Show is equipped with a seven-inch screen that plays media, responds to voice commands and can be used to make video calls.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's new Echo Show packs a 7-inch touchscreen

Published on May 9, 2017




> The newest Echo device will be able to give you a lot more information than just a speaker.

----------


## Airicist

Startup CEO claims Amazon stole the Echo Show

Published on May 10, 2017




> Nucleus is a touchscreen-enabled intercom, and its CEO thinks it may have inspired Amazon's Echo Show a little too much.


"Amazon 'probably copied us' on Echo Show, startup CEO says"
The CEO of Nucleus, which developed a video intercom using Alexa, is now looking to team up with others against Amazon.

by Ben Fox Rubin
May 10, 2017

Nucleus, smart home wireless intercom

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Echo Show: Sci-fi dreams become reality

Published on May 11, 2017




> Science fiction has been offering depictions of video phones and video calling for over 100 years. Take a look at how those visions of the future compare to the reality of today.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show: Alarms & do not disturb

Published on Jun 25, 2017




> Get ready for bed without lifting a finger. Set alarms, enable do not disturb, and turn out the lights with just your voice.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show: Shopping lists

Published on Jun 25, 2017




> Create, edit, and see your shopping lists using just your voice on Echo Show.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show: What's playing and movie trailers

Published on Jun 25, 2017




> Search movie times nearby and preview the trailers before you choose, all through the power of voice control.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show: Music controls

Published on Jun 25, 2017




> See the albums you want to play and host your own karaoke party by enabling lyrics on Amazon Music.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Alexa can now show you things

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> Instead of just yelling at you, Amazon's Alexa now can show you things with a new flashy screen. Here's WIRED's review of the Amazon Echo Show.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show review

Published on Jun 26, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show review

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> Amazon's latest Alexa-equipped device is basically an Echo with a screen on it. But don't let that sway you, there are a lot of things you can do with the new Echo Show's display.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show review: Alexa's new touchscreen needs more time

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> Amazon's new Alexa gadget lets the voice assistant place video calls -- but more needs to be done to put that screen to good use.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's Echo Show demo

Published on Jun 26, 2017




> The $230 Echo Show is set to further cement Amazon’s dominance of the home assistant market.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show: View your photos

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Ask Alexa to help you search through your photos and choose one for your home screen.

----------


## Airicist

Josh.ai - Demo with Echo Show

Published on Jun 28, 2017




> Playing with the new Echo Show integration with Josh.ai. This shows voice control of Lutron lights, Sonos music, and Netflix TV.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show review- Alexa gets visual 

Published on Jun 29, 2017




> With the Echo Show Amazon is showing off their upgraded with video personal assistant. Adding a touchscreen to the Echo makes it so easy to setup. And in addition to "play me a song" you can keep it in the kitchen your by your bed and tell it "show me a movie" (this is especially nice in the kitchen). The Echo Show has a camera that lets you make video calls to other other Echo Show owners with a simple voice command. I see lots of Millennials buying these for themselves and their parents.

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show: Amazon video controls

Published on Jul 7, 2017




> With Echo Show, you can ask Alexa to play your favorite shows and movies from Amazon video. No remote necessary.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon drops the price of its Echo Show

Published on Oct 10, 2017




> And it could be part of the Google YouTube fallout.
> 
> The Echo Show currently costs $200, down from its original asking price of $230. Amazon is hoping the temporary sale price will convince you to overlook the fact that the device no longer supports YouTube. Google removed its popular video service from Amazon's touchscreen smart speaker late last month, and it may never return. At the time, the search giant claimed the Echo Show violated its terms of service by creating a "broken user experience." But, just days later, news broke that Google may be mulling a similar product of its own (to add to its expanding Home line-up). Meanwhile, Amazon's device reportedly began plummeting down its sales chart as a result. A quick glance at its reviews show that plenty of customers are peeved that they can no longer stream YouTube videos on the Echo Show. So, is this a case of damage control? Maybe.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show - your personal wikipedia assistant review

Published on Dec 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show first look

Published on Sep 20, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show 2018 - hands on

Published on Sep 21, 2018




> Does Alexa really need a screen? We put our Amazon Echo Show review unit through its paces to find out.
> 
> After last year’s Connections Conference, we wondered aloud if voice control is the future of smart-home control. The answer seemed to be “Yes, but…” We don’t need our Amazon Echo or Google Home to show us a picture of the light we’re turning off, but as things become ever more complex in our increasingly autonomous homes, screens will still have a role — as might gesture control, proximity sensors, and so on.
> 
> Enter the Echo Show, a digital assistant with a 7-inch touchscreen that can show you movie trailers, calendar, news alerts, Yelp ratings, and pictures of cats (if you ask the right way). We got our hands (and eyeballs) on the Echo Show to see if the screen opens up a whole new dimension to the voice assistant.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show 2.0 - Hands on review

Published on Oct 25, 2018




> We had a feeling that the Amazon Echo Show was due for an update. With competition from Google Assistant via Lenovo’s gorgeous Smart Display and JBL’s Link View, which both feature better sound and display quality, Amazon needed to catch up.
> 
> The company delivered with the all-new Amazon Echo Show, an Alexa speaker with a screen (available for pre-order now with a free Philips Hue light bulb for $230, shipping on October 11). We got to spend some time with the new device, and Amazon is definitely back in the game.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's $90 Echo Show 5: it's worth shrugging about

Published on Jun 25, 2019




> Amazon's newest smart display combines a touchscreen, a smart speaker and a smart alarm clock to make a handy bedside gadget.

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show 5 Review: An Alexa display with alarm clock smarts

Published on Jun 26, 2019




> When Amazon introduced the second-gen Echo Show display last year, it was a huge upgrade over the original, with a built-in browser, better sound and more video options than before. Just months later, however, and Amazon has released a new model called the Echo Show 5 (In case that's confusing, the "5" refers to the screen size, much like how Amazon names its Fire tablets).

----------


## Airicist

Article "Echo Show 8 is Amazon's new $130 touchscreen smart display"
The company also introduced the Food Network's new Alexa-powered video recipe service.

by Justin Jaffe
September 25, 2019

amazon.com/dp/B07PF1Y28C

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon Echo Show 8 review: The best Amazon smart display, period"
Iteration is the name of the game for Amazon, and this tech giant is winning.

by David Priest
November 24, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Amazon Echo Show 8 review: Alexa is getting even better

Nov 26, 2019




> The latest Alexa-powered smart display offers features like video calling and music streaming for a wallet-friendly $130. It's a solid device, but other recent smart displays do all the same tricks, so we ended up feeling a little... torn.

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon's new Echo Show 10 keeps watch with panning camera"
The tech giant announced a new smart display at today's product event that can follow you around the room.

by Molly Price 
September 24, 2020

----------


## Airicist

Echo Show 10 review: Smart displays are on the move

Feb 24, 2021




> Amazon's latest smart display gets a camera upgrade, big sound and the ability to spin 360 degrees to keep you in its eyeline. The $250 Echo Show 10 is the most capable smart display yet, but is it also the creepiest?


Article "Amazon Echo Show 10 review: A smart display on the move"
Amazon's newest smart display is its creepiest and most capable yet.

by Molly Price
February 24, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Amazon's three new smart displays: everything to know

May 13, 2021




> Amazon unexpectedly announced a second-gen Echo Show 8, Echo Show 5 and a new Echo Show 5 kids' edition out of nowhere, along with updates to the company's digital assistant.
> 
> Here's what we know about each of the new devices, including price, release date and new features. 
> 
> Alexa's learning some cool new tricks as well, such as proactive routines and AR tricks during video calls.
> 
> 0:00 Intro
> 0:11 The Basics
> 0:57 Echo Show 8
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Article "Amazon reveals new Echo Show 5 and Echo Show 8: Should you upgrade your Alexa smart display?"
If you're in the market for an Alexa smart screen, Amazon's new and improved devices ship starting in June. Are they worth the wait?

by Dale Smith 
May 12, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Article "Alexa has a new, hidden superpower: Transforming into a security camera"
Amazon Echo Show smart displays have a new setting that lets them behave more like traditional security cameras. Here's how to use it.

by Dale Smith 
May 16, 2021

----------


## Airicist

Amazon introduces Echo Show 15




> At Amazon's fall event, the company debuts its all new Echo Show 15. The new device has a Widgets feature that makes it easier to navigate through the interface.


Sep 28, 2021

Article "Echo Show 15: Alexa is getting off your countertop and onto your wall"
It's like a giant, Alexa-enabled kitchen TV.

by Molly Price 
September 28, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

Amazon Echo Show 15 review: Alexa gets widgets, Visual ID and a mega screen

Dec 17, 2021




> The $250 smart display from Amazon is a 15.6-inch screen designed to live on your wall. Widgets, Visual ID and a picture frame design make this display a tempting option, but it might not be the best bet for most people. We installed and tested it to find out.
> 
> 0:00 Intro
> 0:51 The Basics
> 1:22 Installation
> 2:08 Visual ID
> 2:57 Widgets
> 3:42 Show 15 vs Show 10
> 4:22 Sound Comparison
> ...

----------

